# AV Processor & Amp Stacking ??



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Quick thanks to those that respond to posted threads, really makes a difference with all the knowledge and helpful recommendations. Now I have seen pictures of various Home Theater Systems and some have stacked the Amplifier on top of the AV Processor (Marantz AV 7005/MM7055, or Emotiva, Integra for few examples) Tell me this can't be good for the equipment?? Understandable for rack systems, but even then can have "rack fans" to help keep cool, and even some show blu rays to be stacked upon equipment!! As heat sources, doesn't this not pose a threat to equipment failure or "short living" if you will??
What if someone's setup only has certain designated space to work with??
Any thoughts or insight would help.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Really depends on the equipment. I can drive the Emotiva XPA-5 _hard_ for hours on end (and often do) and it barely gets warm! Same goes for the Emotiva UPA-2 I use in zone 2. On the other hand, the Marantz SR8002 gets _very_ warm after just a short period of use, even used as just a pre/pro (not using its internal amps). Dont get me wrong, good spacing, an open rack and good air circulation is always the best policy but sometimes you can get away with stacking depending on how hot your gear runs. In my experience its not advisable to stack with either Onkyo or Marantz, they just run too hot. Even my Oppo BDP-93 runs warmer than I would like, though obviously I would never stack anything on top of it.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The one time I did have to stack this is what I did for my Onkyo 3007. Fan came on any time the receiver was powered on, worked great and kept the Onkyo at room temperature.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on how the amps/receivers/processors are vented. Some are convection only and those should never have anything placed on top and nothing below that vents out through the top. Most amps that have fans draw from the front and dump out the back and staking is fine as long as the front and rear of the rack is open.


----------

